
Armatron – ETL Done Well - mjirv
https://medium.com/driven-by-code/armatron-etl-done-well-e9ad09f89fe
======
eslick
@mjirv I'm one of the principle engineers involved with Armatron. We have
repeatedly thought about making Armatron open source as we also suspect
Armatron addresses a common need. Unfortunately, due to certain internal
dependencies and some tightly coupled code, that's not as straightforward as
we'd like and so there's no clear roadmap at this point for open sourcing the
code. If we do open source it (and I hope we do), I would want it to be useful
out-of-the-box and not require you to rewrite whole chunks of it just to get
it working.

------
mjirv
To the folks at TrueCar who made this: are you planning to open source it or
make it available for others to use? I can see it being useful in a lot of
other industries.

~~~
eslick
Sorry, replied to you above in a separate comment.

